# Anyone have a LO FAT icecream recipe?



## Darkstream (Oct 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a low fat/no fat ice cream recipe? (and little or no sugar) that works and is tasty?

Can I use yoghurt? Soy milk? Egg substitute?

How do I mix and freeze them?

I tried making some with ricota, it was a disaster.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 30, 2004)

I have a delicious dark chocolate gelato recipe, lowfat. If you're interested, let me know, and I'll post it.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 30, 2004)

I will consult my ice cream book tomorrow and post any finds. Off the bat, I'm guessing most suitable recipes are gonna be for sorbets and so on, tho.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 30, 2004)

Darkstream, you can make low-fat and (thanks to Splenda) sugar-free Ice Cream.  I've made this recipe several times and have never been disappointed in the flavor.  It came from a local hospital "Healthy Living" mailer:

*Low-Fat French Vanilla Ice Cream*

4 cups fat free half and half
3/4 cup sugar (or 3/4 cup Splenda)
3 tbsp cornstarch
2 ea egg yolk (or 4 tbsp Egg Beaters)
1 tbsp vanilla
pinch salt 

Combine 3 1/2 cups of fat-free half and half with sugar and pinch of salt in a 2-quart heavy-bottomed saucepan. Heat over medium heat, whisking/stirring often until steaming hot but not quite boiling. Do not let boil. 

In a medium sized bowl whisk 1/2 cup remaining half and half with cornstarch until blended. Whisk in egg yolks until mixture is smooth and set aside. 

When half and half is steaming, remove from heat and take approximately 1 cup of hot liquid from saucepan. Whisking continuously, slowly pour hot half and half into cornstarch/egg yolk mixture until blended. When smooth, whisk egg yolk mixture into saucepan with hot half and half. 

Whisking constantly over medium heat continue to cook custard until thickened enough to coat the back of a spoon, 10 to 15 minutes. Custard is done if a line remains when finger is drawn across back of coated spoon. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla and food coloring if using and strain mixture into a clean bowl. Cover and cool custard thoroughly before freezing. 

Transfer vanilla custard mixture to and ice cream machine and freeze according to manufacture's directions.  


Nutrition Information per Serving:

calories - 183
total fat - 1 gram
sat fat - 0
protein - 1 gram
fiber - 0
sodium - 122 mg
carbs 34 (using granulated sugar)

Why they didn't list cholesterol, I haven't a clue.  As I recall, one large egg yolk has about 215 mg of cholesterol, so two would be 430.  Egg beaters and other such substitutes have zero cholesterol.

This stuff is outstanding with fresh peaches or strawberries, etc....


----------



## mudbug (Oct 31, 2004)

Darkstream, I consulted my ice cream book and there's only two "low fat" recipes, one each for chocolate and vanilla. 

Basically, all either one say that would be different from a "regular" recipe is to use fat-free sweetened condensed milk and skim milk instead of cream.  Both recipes still call for eggs.

Sorry I couldn't be much help.  I echo Audeo's use of Splenda, tho.  Works just fine for anything calling for sugar.


----------



## Darkstream (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear ladies,

Thank you for your interest. 

merstarr - Yes , please post the chocolate ice cream recipe. I can get 85% pure
chocolate, which has virtually no sugar and is strongly bitter. I can use Splenda to
sweeten slightly. Lets have it.


Audeo, what is the fat nature of the above chocolate? Obviously vegetable, but how
much saturated? Cholesterol is the (fat) issue, the rest is just calories which can be
controlled. (I know this question is up your street).

Audeo - WHAT EXACTLY is “half and half”? I always guessed it was half milk, half
cream (although I did not know if half single or half double). I can get “cream” that is
12% fat and 9% saturated fat, which is within diet boundaries. I presume “Egg
Beaters” is a brand name for an egg substitute that works to make custards, omelettes,
for baking etc. Could you list the ingredients from the back of the pack please? 


mudbug - As for sorbet, problem here is that except when I began making it, I allways
used a sugar syrup, added the fruit juice, froze, part melted, added an egg white,
whipped in the processor (to bulk up and then refroze). When I first started, I used
gelatine, but it allways turned out like a frozen jelly, so I stopped. I found the syrup
and eggwhite would hold the air while I froze and made it light. 

SO........does anyone know how much gelatine to add to a liquid so that it can be
whiped (with egg white, no problem there) to make it light. Cannot use sugar in this
quatitiy or form.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 1, 2004)

Let me read up on sorbets some more.  Have not heard of using gelatin or egg whites to lighten it, altho it makes sense.  The only sorbets I have made at home involved simple syrup, blackberry puree, and Cabernet, and simple syrup and watermelon puree.    The watermelon one turned out better; although good, the other was too rich to be considered a "palate cleanser."


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> I can get 85% pure
> chocolate, which has virtually no sugar and is strongly bitter. I can use Splenda to sweeten slightly. Lets have it.
> 
> Audeo, what is the fat nature of the above chocolate? Obviously vegetable, but how
> ...



My darkest chocolate on hand with the highest cacao is Guittard's Columbian Varietal Couverture at 65%.  Nutritionally,

Calories = 230
Fat = 14 g.
Saturated Fat = 9 g.
Cholesterol = 0 mg.
Sodium = 0 mg.
Caffeine = 31 mg.
TransFats = 0 g.

85% cacao would be only negligibly more.  (What chocolate are you referring to?  I would dearly love to explore that!)




			
				Darkstream said:
			
		

> Audeo - WHAT EXACTLY is “half and half”? I always guessed it was half milk, half cream (although I did not know if half single or half double). I can get “cream” that is 12% fat and 9% saturated fat, which is within diet boundaries. I presume “Egg Beaters” is a brand name for an egg substitute that works to make custards, omelettes, for baking etc. Could you list the ingredients from the back of the pack please?



My apologies, Darkstream, for using an American dairy product without explanation.  It is precisely as you guessed: half milk and half cream (single).  I would definitely recommend using the cream you have on hand, for it not only fits your restrictions, but will yield a much creamier ice cream.

Regarding Egg Beaters, this is also a US egg substitute, in actuality is strictly egg whites.  There are many similar products on the market, but one can easily achieve the very same product by simply omitting the egg yolk.  Nutritional information is:

Calories = 28 (per 2.2 oz or ¼ cup serving)
Total Fat = 0g.
Saturated Fat = 0 g.
Cholesterol = 0mg
Sodium – 100 mg.
Total Carbohydrates = 1 g.
Dietary Fiber = 0g.
Sugars = 0g.
Protein = 6 g.

Comparatively, a whole, fresh large egg contains:

Calories = 147
Total Fat = 4.5 g.
Sodium = 140 mg.
Cholesterol = 210 mg.
Total Carbohydrates = .77 g.
Potassium = 134 mg.
Protein = 13 g.

I shall research the ratio of gelatin to egg whites to liquid…fairly certain that I have that somewhere.  Someone else may well know it off the top of their expert head, too!


----------



## merstarr (Nov 1, 2004)

Here's the recipe. It's great! Very low in fat, since it uses only whole milk and cocoa powder as opposed to cream, bar chocolate, etc. It's not as thick as standard gelato, but still delicious and creamy. This gelato is actually more like ice cream. Very quick and easy to make with a deep chocolate taste. Note: Scharffen Berger cocoa is a *must.* I've tried this with other types of cocoa, such as Hershey's and it cannot compare to SB - SB is much, much richer and much more deep chocolatey. Cocoa such as Hershey's is okay in certain recipes, but not where the cocoa is the STAR as in this one. If you can't find SB, try to use another higher end cocoa powder - believe me, it's worth it!  


SICILIAN CHOCOLATE GELATO 

Ingredients: 

3 cups whole milk
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons Scharffen Berger unsweetened natural cocoa powder
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch

Equipment: 

Ice cream maker

DIRECTIONS:

In medium saucepan bring 2 cups of the milk to a simmer. 

Meanwhile whisk the remaining cup of milk with the sugar, cocoa, and cornstarch. Scrape the cocoa mixture into the hot milk. 

Cook, stirring constantly until the mixture thickens and bubbles a little at the edges. Stir and cook for a minute longer. 

Scrape into a clean bowl and cool. (I strain it into a bowl, immediately cover the surface of the mixture with plastic wrap to prevent a skin from forming, cool, then refrigerate  - can also punch a few holes in the plastic with a knife, so steam can escape). Cover the surface of the mixture with plastic wrap and chill overnight. 

Freeze according to the instructions with your ice cream maker. NOTE: the mixture is thick to begin with and may take less time than average time in the ice cream maker. (mine took about 35 minutes).

Makes about 1 quart. (my note: makes about 1 pint)

Adapted from Mary Tayler Simeti 
Posted at scharffenberger.com


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 1, 2004)

The first is a good recipe and very versatile. You can easily add chopped fruit or chocolate while it is freezing. I love very dark chocolate - Valrona and Lindt have 85% chocolates. Right now I am in love with the Dolfin line - they have a very good 88% chocolate - YUM!

Buttermilk Ice Cream
4 c Buttermilk, low fat 
1/2 c Sugar 
1 1/2 c Corn syrup 
1/2 c Lemon juice 
Zest of 4 lemons, grated 

1.In a bowl, combine well the buttermilk, corn syrup, lemon juice, sugar, and zest. Freeze mixture in an ice-cream freezer, according to directions. 

Bittersweet Chocolate Sorbet
1 c Sugar 
2/3 c Cocoa powder, good quality (I use Valrona) 
1 1/2 c Water 
1 ts Vanilla extract 
2 tb Brandy or rum (opt)

1.Combine sugar and cocoa powder in a heavy-bottomed saucepan. Gradually mix in the water. Stir it in a little at a time to make a paste.
2.Place over medium heat, bring to a simmer, and stir until the sugar dissolves. Increase the heat and bring to a boil. Boil the syrup until it is a dark, glossy brown, 1 to 2 minutes. 
3.Pour the mixture into a bowl and stir in the vanilla and liquor. Cover and chill until very cold.
4.Pour the chocolate sorbet mixture into an ice cream maker and freeze according to directions. 

Honey Gelato
1 pk Unflavored gelatin 
1/2 c Nonfat dry milk 
2 c Milk, skim
1/2 c Honey 
1 ts Orange juice 
1 ts Lemon juice 
2  Egg whites 

1.Mix gelatin and dry milk in a saucepan. Stir in skim milk, cook over low heat, stirring constantly until gelatin dissolves. Remove from heat.
2.Stir in honey and juices. Pour into a cake pan and freeze for 1 hour.
3.Pour the mixture into a chilled bowl and add the egg whites. Beat at high speed with an electric mixer until mixture is fluffy. Return to freezer container, cover, and freeze until firm. 1/2 c = 70 calories


----------



## Audeo (Nov 2, 2004)

Merstar, I, too, am a dedicated fan of Scharffen Berger cocoa.  Wonderful stuff!  There's just something about Lindt that just doesn't "fit" me...can't put my finger on it, but Guittard and even Valrona (a second in my mind) are higher choices in bars for me.

Anyway, Darkstream, as aluded to in kansasgirl's wonderful additions here (ahem, as always!), I can offer this basic ratio:

Gelatin at 1/2 tablespoon (3.5 g.) per 3 US cups (24 fl. oz.) of dairy liquid.  A higher ratio (3.5 g. to 16 fl. oz) is required for gelling of fruit juices.


----------



## merstarr (Nov 2, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> Merstar, I, too, am a dedicated fan of Scharffen Berger cocoa.  Wonderful stuff!  There's just something about Lindt that just doesn't "fit" me...can't put my finger on it, but Guittard and even Valrona (a second in my mind) are higher choices in bars for me.



I know what you mean about Lindt - I've tried the 70% bittersweet, and while it's pretty good, it seemed one-dimensional. I much prefer Scharffen Berger 70% bittersweet and Ghirardelli bittersweet and semi-sweet. I haven't tried Guittard yet, and I dislike both Valrhona and El Rey. 

BTW, have you ever tried Pernigotti cocoa powder from Italy? It's a Dutch processed cocoa and is supposed to be fantastic. It's the next on my list to try - Williams-Sonoma sells it. I've been using Droste whenever I need Dutched cocoa, and I love it, but I want to try the Pernigotti and see how it compares. Apparently, it's deeper and richer than Droste. We shall see.


----------



## Darkstream (Nov 3, 2004)

OK.

Audeo: 

Lindt Excellence 85% Cocoa

Dark Extra Fine

Lindt & Sprungli AG, Kilchberg, Suisse

www.lindt.com

Kansagirl seems to have located a supply in the US.

Do you know what Dutch Process cocoa is, and how it is different?

What is buttermilk, is there a substitute, what is the fat content?

I will have to check if I can use whole milk. I have been told  not to drink or put it in
tea or coffee. But a trick I use is to add (genuine) dried skim milk powder to semi
skimmed milk. This makes it a lot thickert and creamier, without the fat. I may well
give it a try.

The egg substitute I have at present is an Australian product called Orgran No Egg. It
works OK for egg crumbing cutlets, but I have not tried it really in baking, since I can
have a few eggs. Just not egg instensive dishes. I says it is used for baking, fillings,
batter and custard, so I guess it should work.

It appears to be for vegans and extreme dietary malfunction. It contains potato starch,
tapioca flour, vegetable gum, calcium carbonate and citric acid.

Do I need an ice cream machine for these recipes? I WAS going to treat myself to a
Gaggia, but after cream and sugar went out the window, I thought it pointless. But if it
would make a really good job, it might be more of a neccessity than a luxury.

I will certainly give them a try using the old whip it and freeze it method and see
what happens.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 3, 2004)

Darkstream, my apology for the time in responding, but having read your query this morning, I knew my response would be lengthy, and certainly improved by a long nap.  Twelve-hour shifts do take their toll...

I have not tried the Lindt Excellence.  I’ll explore that and appreciate the reference, as well as kansasgirl’s source!  Merstar, I have not tried Pernigotti yet (have seen it…), but it is definitely on my radar screen, so thank you for the recommendation also. (I use the Valrhona Dutch-Process now…and not nearly as often as the Scharffen Berger natural….!)

Darkstream, as I understand it, Dutch-processed cocoa is neutralized, if you will, by being treated with an alkali.  It doesn’t react, therefore, with baking soda and must be used in recipes calling for baking powder (unless there are other acidic ingredients in sufficient quantities).  It easily dissolves into liquids.  

Natural cocoa powder is very bitter and has a much more intense flavor (IMO).  It is acidic and when used in recipes with baking soda acts as a veritable leavening agent, too.  I prefer natural to Dutch-processed in brownies and cookies and certainly in icings, whereas I prefer dutch-processed in most cakes.

Now on the subject of buttermilk…

There is no butter, per se, in buttermilk, and it is lower in fat than sweet milk. Old-fashioned homemade churned buttermilk is the slightly sour liquid that remains after butter is churned, (i.e., milk from the butter or _buttermilk_). It was usually flecked with tiny spots of sweet, creamy butter that didn't quite make it to the top to be skimmed, but was surprisingly low-fat.  The flavor of buttermilk is very similar to plain yogurt and really tastes best when well-chilled. (By the way, plain yogurt is a natural substitution for buttermilk in equal proportions…1 cup yogurt for 1 cup buttermilk, and visa versa.)  It is thicker in texture than regular milk but not as heavy as cream. 

Commercial buttermilk is actually cultured, a fermented milk typically made from low-fat or skim milk.  (Therefore, it typically has less than 80 calories per 1 cup serving, but do check each carton to be certain, since that depends upon the milk used to make it.)  

It can also be made at home by combining a portion of cultured buttermilk (as a starter) with milk (whole or 2% is easiest) in a 1-4 part ratio, into a sterile and large mason jar and left at room temperature for 24 hours or so to clabber and thicken, then shaken vigorously to redistribute the curds.  It stores in the refrigerator for much longer periods than regular milk, due to its acidity.  Home cooks frequently make a substitution of sorts by combining 1 cup of whole milk with 1 tablespoon of vinegar.  By no means is the taste the same, but it works in a pinch to deliver sourness and thickness.  Since buttermilk freezes well (but will need to be shaken well when thawed), I have made my own batch of buttermilk (by the above method) a couple of days before using it in baking.  (I do believe that I have admitted to enjoying complexity from time to time here…)  But it is so convenient to run down to the store and grab a pint…

Buttermilk is also one of the rising stars in healthcare, especially in diets targeting elevated cholesterol levels and lowering fat intake.  It is much more easily tolerated by those who are lactose-intolerant and has the same digestive health benefits as yogurt (since the active bacteria are similar) to quell a queasy stomach and treat a host of GI disorders.  But it is in cooking and baking where buttermilk gets its best reputation by adding moisture (pancakes and biscuits), by adding zesty tangs to dressings (our very popular Ranch Dressing for example), and by its acidity being a natural tenderizer in marinades.  I personally love our very southern Chicken-Fried Chicken first dipped in buttermilk, then into flour…no eggs are necessary.  Oh, and buttermilk is the basis for many a toothy cheese!

Low-fat cultured buttermilk (the most common of all here in the states) has the following typical composition for a 1 cup serving size (8 fl. Oz.):

Calories – 80 (this varies, so check!)
Fat – 1.25g.
Sodium – 135 mg.
Cholesterol – 7 mg.
Total Carbs – 12 g.
Potassium – 360 mg.
Calcium – 275 mg.
Protein 9 g.

Compare that to whole milk at 3.5% milk fat:

Calories – 160
Fat – 8 g.
Sodium – 125 mg.
Cholesterol – 35 mg.
Total Carbs – 14 g.
Potassium - 
Protein – 8 g.
Calcium – 300 mg.

I would like to state the fact that I am not a nutritionist by any stretch of the imagination.  All of this and other nutritional information has been taken from various textbooks and periodicals, mostly on the subject of diabetes and general nutrition that I have collected over the years.  So please do verify your own stated nutritional information for accuracy in that product and not rely solely on my notations herein.

On the subject of ice cream machines, I do believe the Gaggia Geletiera is the crème de la crème of the makers!  This might be very dangerous for you, as once you have tasted real homemade ice cream from a quality maker, you will never want store-bought ice cream ever again!!!

I recommend that you take the plunge and get one if you enjoy making ice cream and gelatos and the like.  It would certainly allow you to make same within your own dietary restrictions.  I use mine (not a Gaggia!) frequently for sorbets and ices and they are so darned convenient to have when the mood strikes…and so much faster and convenient.

I very much look forward to hearing the results of your low-fat ice cream trial – please do let us know!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 3, 2004)

Well it seems like Audeo covered most of it!

Regarding cocoa, I often prefer the natural kind to that which is Dutch processed.  I think that it has a much more intense flavor, and something about the 'dutched' kind tastes off to me.

I get nearly all my chocolates from HEB Central Market in Houston. They have a really varied supply of all kinds of chocolates for baking and eating.  You can buy the Valrona cocoa and chocolates in bulk too, and that is nice.  I have to say that although Lindt is a nice 88% chocolate, I am really prefering the entire line of Dolfin chocolates.  They have a great 88% chocolate, as well as others that are combined with really unique spices. Some include dark choc. w/ orange, milk choc. w/ Ceylon cinnamon, milk choc. w/ masala spices (my favorite), and dark choc. w/ ginger.  Check out their website - dolfin.com.

I have never had a problem using egg subs. for baking - I think they work fine.  They are also great for making ice creams, especially for those who are worried about consuming raw egg products.

I would definitely get an ice cream maker.  They are great for gelatos, sorbets, ices, etc.  Ice cream does not have to mean 'unhealthy', it takes some creativity to produce quality products. Good luck!


----------

